# Intact Penis-The Teen Years, or "I don't want to talk about it Mom!"



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Okay....so there's lots of info out there on intact penises in babies...toddlers...children....

but now that my ds can't bear to talk to me about it...how do I advise him about his cleanliness, things to look for.... etc.!









So here's my question:
If a male NEVER pulled back his foreskin and let water run over it, would something bad happen?


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

Is there a close male relative he might feel more comfortable talking to?


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

When a boy gets to that stage, there are a lot of things besides cleanliness, etc. that he won't want to talk about with his mom. While you need to respect his sensitivities and privacy, you still have responsibilities as a parent. So even if he rolls his eyes, and says "Aw, Mom!" just say what needs to be said occasionally, and briefly, to kind of keep programming him - just like you would about not drinking and driving, etc. I'd say to my boys every so often, "And are you remembering to rinse under your foreskin when you bathe?" (just like I'd say the same thing about "Are you remembering to floss your teeth?"), and they'd roll their eyes, and say "Of course!! Sheesh!!" One time one of them said, "Mom, I've been doing that ever since I was about 12!" So they do hear you, even if they act like they don't.









Gillian


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I have information that I have gathered to print out and give to ds for just this thing







: granted ds is only 2.5 yo







but I want to be prepaired. I know how the teen years can be.

I have things about how to clean, what to do if paraphimosis occurs, what to do about a tight foreskin etc.

I also have it on there for dh in case something should ever happen to me. So that he can protect ds.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I have information that I have gathered to print out and give to ds for just this thing







: granted ds is only 2.5 yo








but I want to be prepaired. I know how the teen years can be.

I have things about how to clean, what to do if paraphimosis occurs, what to do about a tight foreskin etc.

I also have it on there for dh in case something should ever happen to me. So that he can protect ds.

These are the types of reasons I started this thread. I am trying to find out WHAT I need to tell him about. Thanks.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Other things I can think of are if his frenulum is to tight I have a print out for that so that he can go in and tell them what he wants done for it instead of them saying cut it all off.

Some others are infections bacterial or yeast. How to treat that. Also it is my understanding that sometimes after having sex the first time a intact boy might bleed. That would probably freak a guy out if he didnt realize it would happen.

I will have a nice little book for him by the time he is old enough to read it


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, I put together a packet of stuff for my boys when they got to be teens. I'm pretty sure they must have looked through them, but when they moved out, I found their packets left among miscellaneous other junk that they didn't think to take with them. I'm hanging onto them, and will pass them on to them again when they get a little more grounded in being adults.









I included info on condom use for intact men. Info on hygiene (from CIRP). And info on appreciating intact sexuality.

Gillian


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That is a good idea about the condoms i will be adding that to my notes


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Tell him to ignore anyone who says intact guys are "icky", "nasty", or "gross" (or any variations thereof), and tell him to run far and fast away from anyone who says he should get circumcised.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

And just to point out.....some of these issues, like bacterial infections, yeast, and STDs, happen to all penises, not just intact ones.

I would also make sure he knows at some point about the functions of the foreskin, so that he knows how lucky he is to be intact. Please don't put the thought in his head with all the "here's what you have to do that circed boys don't" stuff that there's something better about the circed penis! Because there's not. Not even on maintenance issues -- circed penises get skanky if they're not washed, just like intact ones!


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Would your son sit in front of a computer screen and watch the video "The Prepuce"? It is the most wonderful owner's manual for the penis and I'm sure
that any intact boy who watched it would stand right up and give their parents
gigantic hugs for keeping them intact. See it here

(WMP, streaming) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...C/prepuce.html

(WMP, download) http://www.doctorsopposingcircumcisi...TSC_256k_D.wmv


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glongley* 
Yes, I put together a packet of stuff for my boys when they got to be teens. I'm pretty sure they must have looked through them, but when they moved out, I found their packets left among miscellaneous other junk that they didn't think to take with them. I'm hanging onto them, and will pass them on to them again when they get a little more grounded in being adults.









I included info on condom use for intact men. Info on hygiene (from CIRP). And info on appreciating intact sexuality.

Gillian

That's really neat.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I have nothing to add. I'm glad you started this thread. My boys are young right now but I know this will creep on me before I know it. I want to be prepared.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

In my family we are a bunch of weirdos with no shame that talk about all sorts of TMI stuff







My poor kids will probably be so embarrassed by me when they are teens.

Anyway, I'd say giving him a packet of printed info would be good. Just tell him "hey look, I know you probably don't want to hear this, but in the rare event you ever have any problems with your penis, here is some information in case you don't want to approach me about it.." I'd imagine that if he ever did have anything major or painful come up, he'd eventually say something to someone.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Some others are infections bacterial or yeast. How to treat that.

I once had an intact partner use MY yeast infection cream.







He said it worked like a charm. I was the one that kept giving him a yeast infection. I had a mild one that I couldn't ditch and eventually had to take some oral medication for it.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I guess I don't get it. I haven't noticed anything unique about condom use on an intact penis? We used them, didn't seem like anything special. Although I haven't had sex with a condom in years so maybe I'm forgetting something? I don't know, I think that it just isn't that complicated. I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?

I'm with you.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

For me it is not so much reminding him to do it as making sure he knows he can when the time comes.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with Arduinna. As the mother of two grown intact males, I worried about the usual things, such as, will they use drugs? Will they become sexually active and get a girl pregnant? Will they keep up their grades and get into college? What will they be when they grow up? I hope I've done a good job of raising them!
I NEVER worried about their penises or their foreskins!







: I assumed that they knew how to clean themselves, since they didn't smell bad.

The thing an intact man has to worry about most in the United States is that someone else is going to think that he has a problem. You might want to help them deal with any social pressures they might encounter. The good thing is, by the time your sons grow up, there will be more intact men than there are now. They won't be the only ones.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

My boys are 15 and going-on-12. Whether it's embarrassing or not, I'm 99.9%certain that they would come to me or DH if anything was wrong or hurting on _any_ part of their bodies.

Honestly, my frequent line as they were getting into the 'tween years was, "Don't forget to clean under the hood" as they made their way to the shower.







I don't say that anymore, and kind of miss the eye-rolling from my boys.


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I guess I don't get it. I haven't noticed anything unique about condom use on an intact penis? We used them, didn't seem like anything special. Although I haven't had sex with a condom in years so maybe I'm forgetting something? I don't know, I think that it just isn't that complicated. I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?

I wish my mom or someone had told me to clean the folds of my vulva! I didn't start cleaning down there until I was an adult. I was a major tom boy and had very little interest in feminine stuff. I was in 6th grade before I finally shaved my legs and underarms (and a bit overdue by that point).

My point? Not everyone figures these things out on their own! I am sure I had a yeast infection or two that were caused by not being clean down there (who knows!), I also didn't smell that great down there, but wasn't sexually active so it was never an issue. I wish someone had normalized cleaning every part of my body. Behind your ears, under your arms, your vulva folds, foreskin, whatever.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm not criticizing or judging, but why would you think it was NOT normal to clean down there? Why would you wash your face and feet, but not your privates?


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

My boys were so happy to wash their privates when they were toddlers (without me telling them to, haha) that I didn't think it was ever going to be an issue. I never felt the need to give them any special instructions or directions as far as cleaning their foreskins = it was obvious that it was going to be happening! I'm pretty sure it would be a rare guy who doesn't naturally give his penis plenty of attention in the shower









Two of my intact sons are in their 20's, one is 16 and one is 5 and none of them have had any foreskin issues.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm not going to argue with Hunny that she says she needed to be told. But I don't think her experience is typical, especially not of the families on this site.

In all the AP families I've known and discussions I've participated in the kids know the porper terms for ALL their body parts including genitals and I'm sure normal washing occures first by the parent when the child is small and then by the child once they are able to wash. Most little kids have their hands down their pants to a certain extent as small children and especially in the bath when there are no clothes on.

Yeast infections are actually most likely to be caused by too much washing of the vagina, not too little. The vagina is naturally cleansing. A yeast infection starting at the vulva in a normally healthy girl is extremely small.


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I guess I don't get it. I haven't noticed anything unique about condom use on an intact penis? We used them, didn't seem like anything special. Although I haven't had sex with a condom in years so maybe I'm forgetting something? I don't know, I think that it just isn't that complicated.

It's nice that intact condom use has seemed so straightforward for you. I have seen enough posts however from people who are not sure if intactness poses any particular challenges or need for change in application techniques with condoms, that I thought it would be useful to them as a reference. For instance, people get confused as to whether the foreskin should be in the forward position or retracted before putting on a condom, or if condom use affects the gliding action in any way, or makes condoms more likely to fall off. BTW, I don't have any one url for this info. I compiled my own document for them from a wide number of informational sources.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?

Again, I just wanted my sons to have a good reference, particularly since (as we all know) the medical profession is likely to be uninformed enough to give incorrect advice about intact foreskins and foreskin care. I had already taught and reminded them about hygiene when they were little, so it wasn't so much wanting to make sure they were washing under their foreskins, as wanting them to be educated about their bodies at a more mature level of explanation, as they went into life on their own as an adult. The CIRP document does a good job at this.
http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/

Gillian


----------



## GalateaDunkel (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?

That's what I was about to say. As a teenager I would have considered this an invasive comment, even if it came from the same-sex parent. From the opposite-sex parent? Unthinkable. I mean just think if it was the opposite situation, of a father asking about the vulva, and the girl insisting (as the title of the thread even acknowledges!) that she doesn't want to talk about it, and the father trying to strategize ways to continue with the topic, rather than backing off and making sure she has a woman in her life she can talk to?

Of course that is assuming that proper hygiene was already taught at a younger age when there are not the same sensitivities and desire for privacy. Teen years are not the time to start on this stuff, but the time to start backing off.

A bit of funky smegma is a lot less dangerous than violation of a young adult's psychosexual boundaries.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

Of course that is assuming that proper hygiene was already taught at a younger age when there are not the same sensitivities and desire for privacy. Teen years are not the time to start on this stuff, but the time to start backing off.
ITA and I think that was why I was originally confused.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

About condoms...

the two things that are different that i have noticed are:

1. when you put it on, you pull the foreskin down toward the base and THEN roll the condom on. After that, its not any different, except...

2. instead of just the end bit of the condom hanging at the end 'after' (on a circ'd man) before removal, the foreskin of an intact man rolls forward again, making the condom hang that much further forward/down.

3. in either case, the condom rolls under the foreskin/along with it as the skin of the penis everts and inverts during sex.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Quote:

"Don't forget to clean under the hood"


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I'm not going to argue with Hunny that she says she needed to be told. But I don't think her experience is typical, especially not of the families on this site.

In all the AP families I've known and discussions I've participated in the kids know the porper terms for ALL their body parts including genitals and I'm sure normal washing occures first by the parent when the child is small and then by the child once they are able to wash. Most little kids have their hands down their pants to a certain extent as small children and especially in the bath when there are no clothes on.

Yeast infections are actually most likely to be caused by too much washing of the vagina, not too little. The vagina is naturally cleansing. A yeast infection starting at the vulva in a normally healthy girl is extremely small.

I hope to raise my kids to be able to come to me with anything and everything, but it was definitely not like that in my family. My mom never talked to me about sex, periods, personal hygene, etc. I found out from friends or figured it out as I got older (like 17/18). We never talked about the proper terms for body parts, I didn't even know what a vulva was until I started coming here.

I do intent to make sure my boys and girls know how to properly wash their body parts, I assume that will happen when they are younger and not too embarassed. But I don't think a reminder every once in a while (like once a year) is too much.

I don't know if I had yeast infections, but I do remember always being itchy almost all the time and feeling like it was inflamed, strange discharges. It may have just been a collection of smegma (sp?) but once I started to clean myself properly (just water) it was way better. Like I said my mom wasn't the most talkative person about personal stuff. She was really embaressed and we just never talked about anything to do with sex or our bodies. I don't want to raise my kids the same way, YK?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

While I do thank everyone for all of the information and sharing, I think this thread has turned into a "why remind him to clean?" type focus...

What I am asking is from the point of view of a WOMAN.

I naturally have a little insecurity that I am leaving something out cuz, um, I don't HAVE a penis.Just trying to be prepared and helpful if he needs it. I need to know things like, if he didn't wash under his foreskin, it might get red or irrtated...

or any *other* issue related-or not related to- washing.









Does that make sense?

I now have two boys and a girl, and the eldest is 12. While I want to respect the fact that an intact penis is perfect on its own, I do not want to just look the other way and assume everything will always be okay.


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
While I do thank everyone for all of the information and sharing, I think this thread has turned into a "why remind him to clean?" type focus...

What I am asking is from the point of view of a WOMAN.

I naturally have a little insecurity that I am leaving something out cuz, um, I don't HAVE a penis.Just trying to be prepared and helpful if he needs it. I need to know things like, if he didn't wash under his foreskin, it might get red or irrtated...

or any *other* issue related-or not related to- washing.









Does that make sense?

I now have two boys and a girl, and the eldest is 12. While I want to respect the fact that an intact penis is perfect on its own, I do not want to just look the other way and assume everything will always be okay.

Well...the simple answer is that you shouldn't need to remind an older boy to clean. I think this is what I was trying to explain earlier.....it would be a very rare boy who WOULDN'T get his penis cleaned adequately in the shower. They don't need to use soap or anything (that could cause irritation), so pulling the foreskin back and rinsing is all that's necessary. Boys enjoy their foreskins and they will just naturally take care of this......


----------



## joejoe (May 11, 2007)

as a 22 year old the simple and less embarrassing thing to do is to print out something and leave it on his bed or just hand it to him and walk away.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I don't remind my dd if she is washing the folds of her vulva so I'm not getting why parents would feel the need to make sure their sons are washing under the foreskin?


I do, but maybe because she's 7 and a complete hygeine slacker.







It goes right along with "Did you wash your hair? Your armpits? Your face?" Not a teenage thing, but I mean, isn't there a point in time where you have to have a little hygeine lesson with _any_ child? And for an intact boy, won't it include "rinse under your foreskin"? (honestly asking here, I'm in the "when you know better you do better" camp, so I don't have an intact boy yet)


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joejoe* 
as a 22 year old the simple and less embarrassing thing to do is to print out something and leave it on his bed or just hand it to him and walk away.

I like this idea!







It saves face for both parties.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myjulybabes* 
I do, but maybe because she's 7 and a complete hygeine slacker.









probably, I'd think by the teens years (what this thread is about) you won't feel the need to do that anymore


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Well...the simple answer is that you shouldn't need to remind an older boy to clean. I think this is what I was trying to explain earlier.....it would be a very rare boy who WOULDN'T get his penis cleaned adequately in the shower. They don't need to use soap or anything (that could cause irritation), so pulling the foreskin back and rinsing is all that's necessary. Boys enjoy their foreskins and they will just naturally take care of this......









Like that last bit...

But see, I didn't KNOW that using soap under the foreskin would cause irritation... so it's a good thing I asked! Just water? Seriously. My ds1 probably would NOT automatically rinse there or anywhere!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Well...the simple answer is that you shouldn't need to remind an older boy to clean. I think this is what I was trying to explain earlier.....it would be a very rare boy who WOULDN'T get his penis cleaned adequately in the shower. They don't need to use soap or anything (that could cause irritation), so pulling the foreskin back and rinsing is all that's necessary. Boys enjoy their foreskins and they will just naturally take care of this......

DBF uses soap... Its a quick swish with soap then a quick swish with water. All of ten seconds- if that.
Maybe soap causes more irritation for younger penises.


----------



## alissakae (Jun 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
DBF uses soap... Its a quick swish with soap then a quick swish with water. All of ten seconds- if that.
Maybe soap causes more irritation for younger penises.


Maybe. I think we can trust men to figure out what works for them, just like women do


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Maybe. I think we can trust men to figure out what works for them, just like women do

















Now there's a radical thought.









I'm sure there's many of us who wish we had been told sooner by our parents. But we're now the parents and I think if we start early, remind them well when they're still young (as in elementary school years), then they are probably set when it comes to teen years. My brother is intact and never had a problem. My mother wasn't going around asking him if he cleaned his foreskin -- maybe more like "are you _sure_ you cleaned everything?" (she's pretty modest.)

I don't know about you, but if my mom was asking, "so dear, did you remember to wash your vulva today?," when I was a teen, I'd be horrified.

That said, it's one thing to be prepared for conversations that you *might* have and another to simply drop comments regarding this. I'm all for being prepared and having information ready at the drop of a hat. I'd wait for him to come to you with a problem. Trust that you've taught him well and that he can now do for himself.

Oh, and I'd love to share some info for you, but my ds is only 2 yo, so like you, I'm learning.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alissakae* 
Maybe. I think we can trust men to figure out what works for them, just like women do









But I still feel the need to express that you are generalizing about humans! My ds is borderline asperger's and so would certainly stand in the shower singing... and do NOTHING to clean himself unless his dad educated him.

*Unfortunately we are not going down in groups to the swimming hole, where in the old days he would have learned by example (see the human behavioralist, Lev Vygotsky's "Zone of Proximal Learning Theory"). No human ever learned anything in complete isolation until modern times.*

*So, I began this thread as a means to re-educate my tribe on these things so they can pass them on to their male children in the future.*

THAT IS A GOOD THING!


----------



## Amoreena (Sep 10, 2003)

Quote:

...why would you think it was NOT normal to clean down there? Why would you wash your face and feet, but not your privates?
I don't believe it's really necessary to clean genitals, other than basic rinsing with water while bathing or showering. Our bodies produce naturally cleansing substances that, when washed away with soaps and other chemical-laden commercial products, reduce our body's natural ability to keep itself clean and functioning normally.

The smegma produced by both the male and female genitalia is designed by nature to be cleansing. "Smegma" comes from Greek/Latin, meaning unguent, soap, or cleansing medicine.

Talking about these facts with children seems like talking about any other facts of life.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amoreena* 
I don't believe it's really necessary to clean genitals, other than basic rinsing with water while bathing or showering. Our bodies produce naturally cleansing substances that, when washed away with soaps and other chemical-laden commercial products, reduce our body's natural ability to keep itself clean and functioning normally.

The smegma produced by both the male and female genitalia is designed by nature to be cleansing. "Smegma" comes from Greek/Latin, meaning unguent, soap, or cleansing medicine.

Talking about these facts with children seems like talking about any other facts of life.

Nicely put.

Here's a question:

If a male NEVER pulled back his foreskin and let water run over it, would something bad happen?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i was the one to tell my 13 year old nephew about it i knew he was intact i just told him didnt have a conversation about it i said pull back the foreskin clean when you bathe and pull the foreskin back ahead and all the other info think it is beter to talk to them like they are a wall this way you are not opening them up to the coversation for them to shut down if you just tell them and let it go then they hear it and dont have to say anything about it i was the one who had to teach my younger nephew also at 8 when he came to visit there is 2 more but i have not seen them to educate them on how to do it they are the left alone even tho my bothers are cut funny i am the only girl educating the boys and i am the youngest







: go figure


----------



## ulla (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Okay....so there's lots of info out there on intact penises in babies...toddlers...children....

but now that my ds can't bear to talk to me about it...how do I advise him about his cleanliness, things to look for.... etc.!









So here's my question:
If a male NEVER pulled back his foreskin and let water run over it, would something bad happen?

Honestly, I don't see any need to have a special hygiene talk with a teenage boy or put together an info packet. I never did that with my three boys. They grew up with good personal hygiene as part of their daily routine. That was enough for them. If you really need to talk about something, I think it's more important to have a serious discussion about the importance of always using condoms.

As children reach puberty and need more privacy it's time for a mother to back off and realize that their genitals are no longer her concern. If something is wrong they will come to you.

The shower is a popular place for boys to masturbate, so rest assured, the foreskin will get retracted and the penis will get rinsed with lots of water without any reminders or coaching from you.









At the very latest when your son wants to become sexually active and some girl rolls her eyes and says to him "Eww, gross. You smell." he will pay attention to his personal hygiene.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Nicely put.

Here's a question:

If a male NEVER pulled back his foreskin and let water run over it, would something bad happen?

Some men go thru their whole lives with non-retractable foreskins. They dont know that it is supposed to retract and never think about it. So nothing bad will happen if they never pull it back just like nothing bad would happen if a woman never did a douche. (douche=bad thing anyway)


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Some men go thru their whole lives with non-retractable foreskins. They dont know that it is supposed to retract and never think about it. So nothing bad will happen if they never pull it back just like nothing bad would happen if a woman never did a douche. (douche=bad thing anyway)

I had to tell my then-18-year-old (circ'd) DP (I was then-25) that girls don't need to douche. He is 7 of 9 kids (5 boys, 4 girls). He challenged me for quite a while thinking they needed it. He then humoured me until we watched 'The Sunday Night Sex Show' and a caller called in to ask this and Sue Johanson said it was not only unnecessary, but damaging.









But his family has a unique blend of intact and circ'd males. Their father is intact, as are the oldest 2 boys. Then there's a circ'd brother, him (circ'd) and his youngest circ'd brother.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm* 
I hope to raise my kids to be able to come to me with anything and everything, but it was definitely not like that in my family. My mom never talked to me about sex, periods, personal hygene, etc. I found out from friends or figured it out as I got older (like 17/18). We never talked about the proper terms for body parts, I didn't even know what a vulva was until I started coming here.

I do intent to make sure my boys and girls know how to properly wash their body parts, I assume that will happen when they are younger and not too embarassed. But I don't think a reminder every once in a while (like once a year) is too much.

I don't know if I had yeast infections, but I do remember always being itchy almost all the time and feeling like it was inflamed, strange discharges. It may have just been a collection of smegma (sp?) but once I started to clean myself properly (just water) it was way better. Like I said my mom wasn't the most talkative person about personal stuff. She was really embaressed and we just never talked about anything to do with sex or our bodies. I don't want to raise my kids the same way, YK?

My experience minus the strange discharges.

~Nay


----------

